# Contemporary Composers



## MerrimentEntertainment (Mar 5, 2018)

Opus Overtone has been composing within contemporary classical music. A composition called Vision was released across multiple streaming services including Spotify. It's been hard trying to find a community for feedback and discussion for topics, like this. We beleive that there is a story that can be told behind every piece of music for the individual heart. What do you feel in this piece? Where or what place does it take you too? What emotions are drawn? All kinds of feedback is welcomed! You can view this song at the link,


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think this belongs more in the Recorded Music and Publications subforum, or the Today’s Composers subforum if you composed it yourself. With music like this I tend to classify simply as melancholy or bittersweet, from the way it is presented, but so is a lot of music in the sams vein. I tend to follow with my mind, rather than reaching out to feel something. It never strays very far from the tonal centre, nor establishes a strong structure to me. Try moving to more distant chords and strengthen the melody rather than simply leading to the next chord.


----------

